# Tips to Improve small wood project



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

Greetings! I came across something recently and thought, that's simple and cool, I can build that! It seemed really simple at first but as I get into it I'm realizing that I may not have the right tools.

So far I've established and tested a 2 1/4 forstner bit. I was able to cut a pretty clean hold on one pass at 540 rpm in pine (my test wood). Drilling out the other hole from there was simple enough. I tried also then to do the cable route with the drill press and it didn't work well as the top edge isn't clean. My next step was to get and test a router bit in the drill press but I'm not sure that will work or what type of bit. Or, just get a router to route the channel (and add a nice round the edges). I don't yet have a router but I'm tempted to get a handheld for stuff like this. That seems like a natural step to improve my game overall.

Curious if anyone has any thoughts on how to improve this approach. I'm also curious whether I could do this whole thing with just a router or if I'm on the right track with the forstner. Figured best to get some feedback before I buy anything else. 

Thanks for any help. Looking forward to sharing a (better) end product. 

** just to clarify, this picture is NOT what I was able to make, it is what I want to figure out how to make. **


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Get a router. Drill presses *ARE NOT MEANT FOR SIDE-LOADING!* Thats bolded because its important, the tapers that hold drill chucks onto their arbor release when sufficient side pressure is applied, i.e youd be halfway through a cut when the drill chuck pops off and goes spinning across your shop, with a razor sharp router bit flying every which way.

Drill press for the holes, router for the channel and edge profile


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I would ask: how many do you want to make ??
and - what is the purpose of that little gizmo ?


----------



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for the quick responses. I kind of gathered as much with side loading the press which caused me to pause (and seek some advice!). I didn't realize it would release though, that's scary. I didn't try it with a router bit though.

@John Smith_inFL , this little thing will hold one of those new iphone magsafe charger pucks. I thought it would be fun to make some for around the house and potentially (if they come out nice) for some holiday gifts. I just can't see spending $25+ on something I KNOW I can figure out how to make (well).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, you don't need a router, they are nice to have but it's possible to simply saw down on two marked lines and chisel out the material between them. It wouldn't take long and you'll still get a nice even bottom with a sharp chisel. It would be safer done by hand also. Small parts and hand held routers don't mix well. A dovetail saw or back saw would work just fine.


----------



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

Got it, thanks for the tips. I’d actually been considering getting a router in general so I may either way. A router table is something else I’d also been looking at. Would that make it safer to do the channel?


----------



## Bob Bengal (Jan 2, 2021)

I'd consider a jig to hold the piece on all sides and equal thickness, with a hand held router.

If you are doing multiple pieces it is worth the time spent on the jig.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> OK, you don't need a router, they are nice to have but it's possible to simply saw down on two marked lines and chisel out the material between them. It wouldn't take long and you'll still get a nice even bottom with a sharp chisel. It would be safer done by hand also. Small parts and hand held routers don't mix well. A dovetail saw or back saw would work just fine.



For that narrow a slot a saw was also my first thought. I would not want to do that slot with a hand held router.

George


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

it takes a little experience to make jigs - and have a plan.
but, with the right router and guide collars, you can make a jig out of plexiglass or other hard material (MDF)
and once you do a few in scrap wood, you can move onto the more expensive woods without fearing you will mess it up.
IF/WHEN you get the router, come back here and several members can help you with setting up the jig to do it safely and economically. you can even "gang" them up to do several at a time, if that is of interest to you.
but - you must have the tools on hand first - then - make your plan. (the drill press just isn't the correct tool).
*Edit:* with the correct router and bit setup with the jig, you can make the part at the bottom of the big hole "paper thin" and the small hole in the middle will not be required.
just food for thought.


----------



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

@John Smith_inFL thanks for this response. I have been tempted to jump into the router game so I may give this a shot too, even if just to learn. 

I am curious, are you saying that with the right jig I might be able to pull this off with only the router? If so, that would be really nice as I think this would be a much cleaner result if the main bore was only partial depth and didn't go through. I figured the point of the larger hole was to hide the point where the forester bit tip has to puncture through.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

absolutely you can make those gadgets with the router only. (and a saw to cut them out with)
if you have a few extra bucks, visit some of your pawn shops and thrift stores for a used router.
just do some research of what you need before you purchase a new one.
a "plunge base" would be more safe in inexperienced hands.
but - this is not the only project you can make with the router - once you get one, your brain turns to sawdust just thinking of all the cool things you can do with it.


----------



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

Excellent, thank you. I think I may give it a shot and will report back on how it turns out! Appreciate all the help. My next larger project is a console table with a drop in maple butcher block slab so I'll probably be back soon!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

You can also use a router plane for the grove. A Chinese company, (I know..Chinese junk, right?) Cowryman makes a really nice and inexpensive router plane for around $50. You can find them on Amazon.. Just look for Cowryman router plane..Best part if they're really sharp right out of the box so no fancy sharpening jig needed..


----------



## jslost (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I just watched a video on it, interesting tool.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

jslost said:


> Got it, thanks for the tips. I’d actually been considering getting a router in general so I may either way. A router table is something else I’d also been looking at. Would that make it safer to do the channel?


A router table is probably the safest way involving a router, but I would not hand hold it, rather use a "made to fit" holder. This would keep your fingers far away from the cutters in the event it got away... It is a "closed cut" meaning within the edges of the material and that's typically safer, but it's a small size piece, so better safe than sorry.


[


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

I would clamp a flat piece of steel to the wood and then use a drill press to drill the hole.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

I could also do the channel with a tablesaw.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

JIMDC49 said:


> I could also do the channel with a tablesaw.


More info, clamp a stop to the fence and use a feather board. Turn off saw when you hit the stop before removing piece.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

If my info is good or bad, I want to know.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

JIMDC49 said:


> If my info is good or bad, I want to know.


I would like to know if your information is based on personal experience or just something you have read or seen somewhere.


----------



## JIMDC49 (Oct 17, 2021)

All of my info is based on personal experience. I am a certified cabinet maker and also can cut down a tree and turn it into a set of kitchen cabinets, a custom desk or entertainmant center.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

that's good, Jim - then you should be confident that you are providing good and useful suggestions.
we'll have to wait and see what the O/P comes up with - he hasn't been back in over six months.


----------



## Scoobydeux (11 mo ago)

The precision with a router is what you need and they are a addictive tool. So use wisely


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

JIMDC49 said:


> All of my info is based on personal experience. I am a certified cabinet maker and also can cut down a tree and turn it into a set of kitchen cabinets, a custom desk or entertainmant center.


You work in residential or commercial cabinetry?


----------

